# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ Regio Breda (Psychiatrisch Centrum de Halte en de Wissel)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ Regio Breda (Psychiatrisch Centrum de Halte en de Wissel)
Muiderslotstraat 150
Breda

Bezoek de website van GGZ Regio Breda


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ Regio Breda (Psychiatrisch Centrum de Halte en de Wissel).*

----------


## Petra717

De planning is dat ik hier in behandeling kom.. Liever zou ik zelf naar het PTC willen van Breda

----------


## goeban

dag,

Ik ga daar a.s september stage lopen, op de open afdeling. pczuid breda. Kan iemand mij vertellen wat er van mij daar verwacht wordt. dus wat bv de werkzaamheden daar zijn. Grt

----------

